# I bought a pair of Frillbacks!!!!!



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh yes, I did and now I'm not sure what to do, I sent my payment this morning, I know these are obviously bigger then doves, I have a very large cage me and my husband build but its indoor, I have small cages they could fit into to sun a few hours a day outside, would that be okay? I wasn't expecting to buy them so soon, they will be here in about 3 weeks and they drained my savings account so I can't really build an outdoor loft for them so my question is, will they be okay inside? I don't want them to be depressed.

Also I read they are a little flighty, are they pretty easy to tame with consistent handling?

Do they eat pigeon pellets pretty well?

How often do they need a bathing dish? 

what kind of nest should I make?

Sorry for all the questions but I am excited and clueless all at the same time!!

here is a picture of them from the breeder.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

You can search for the other post about our frillbacks including photos. We love them and love the breed. They are fairly quiet birds....not as quarrlsome or active as some others. Our first two were a little flighty when we first got them but with patience all handfeed and some will land on you. They have been pretty calm all on all now that they are used to us. Personally I would build them some sort of loft, but one in which they are protected from the elements and from predators but can still get some sun and fresh air. That looks like a nice pair of red grizzles with really good curls! Enjoy them and give them the living space they need and deserve.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you, I will start building some sort of 'loft' out doors soon so they can get some sunshine and fresh air!

Hopefully I can tame them pretty easily as they will be more pets then anything.

Samantha


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Check out our posts.....ours are family pets too although we are dabbling at breeding and showing them too. BTW, I never used pellets so can't answer that part. We feed ours a good pigeon mix and always have grit available. We do let our birds bathe........depends on our schedule and the weather how often. There are a few other frillback folks on here. Enjoy and let us know when they arrive. We love to see more frillback posts.


----------



## g_girl313 (May 31, 2011)

Those are from rolly parrot aren't they, because if they are I'm gonna be ticked. I've been waiting for a pair from him for months and months. He told me that pair in particular wasn't for sale months ago but he would keep me posted on them and their squabs. Ugg, I've been emailing him and waiting for months.


----------



## g_girl313 (May 31, 2011)

See, same pic and everything


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Beautiful birds


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

G_Girl, I don't know what sort of arrangment you had with Rolly but I paid in advance for everything so I could reserve my birds, they are pretty hard to cone by, I didn't intentionally pick a pair out from under anybody. I paid top dollar as would anybody else...I'm sorry if it upsets you but I never knew. Perhaps he has more??

Samantha


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

I paid well in advance, 3 weeks to be exact


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry you have had troubles with him, I actually got his number from one of his friends after calling around looking for a show quality pair, happily he has been very responsive with me and gave me great service, he has actually been the first person that actually followed through!

I'm sorry for your bad experience, I will keep you updated when they come in a few weeks.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> I paid well in advance, 3 weeks to be exact


something raisies an eyebrow here... I hope you do not get delayed with getting these same birds as the other person has.. something sounds a bit amiss.. unless this Rolly is being picky on where the birds go..but he should not collect money if he is not going to send them straight away.. hope all works out.

as far as frillbacks go, I have serveral pair of white ones and they are great birds. I heard about the being flighty thing and mine are not..they keep a clean nest box and have been great breeders/parent birds. they do enjoy all the same things as other breeds of pigeons do..bathing and a large nest box. I think you will really enjoy them. at some point if you want them to hatch babies you may want to house them outdoors..they do tend to be pretty messy and have allot of feather dust.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

I posted this before on another post, but thought I would include it again here. They don't look to flighty, do they? Love them!! I agree with Spirit that they are good parents. They can be slow to start breeding, but once they get going they do well and care very well for their young.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm not concerned at all, he was recommended to me by somebody not even in the same state as him, I have very confident of I have made the right choices, the check is supposedly fraud protected because the bank wrote it and sent it on their documented paper. non the less I don't have any doubt I will get my birds when the GA heat is below 88...which seems like it'll never happen lol!!

Woodnative, I love that picture, they don't look flighty at all, I can't wait to mine come, I am so persistent with animals so I usually get them tamed and calm pretty easily, I want my daughter to be able to handle them sometime when she is older!  

here is the animals I tame for a living:


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi SamanthaBrooke


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeons are not usually touchy feely birds or like to be held.. they may perfer to perch on arm or shoulder.... they will come near if you hand feed them with favorite treats as a motivator..but unless hand raised will be stand offish...it is just the way pigeons are.. horses are a good comparison as they are also prey animals so you know their worries..l can't see too much of the horses in the pic though..mostly just you..lol..


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi there, your frillbacks are beautiful!


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes lol, my filly was just 48 hours old in that photo so the grass nearly swallowed her.


----------



## UssChicago1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Very Pretty Frillbacks Samantha! Great !


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

I feed my pigeons purina flock raiser. Its a non medicated chicken feed tghat can be fed to other species of bird as well, and its holistic. My pigeons love it. They like it much better then the grain, or the pellets. they have a hard time eating both, and waste a lot of it. they will waste less of the flock raiser. you'll have to make sure you mix some grit and oyster shell in with the feed. If you want to upgrade to good show quality, I know a good frill back breeder that is local to me, that has soem excellent show birds. They aren't cheap though. His very best sell for a few hundred dollars. His name is bryan shirk.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Pigeon feed is a lot better than chicken feed. I doubt your birds like chicken pellets more than seed... put a bowl of seed out next to a bowl of chicken pellets and see which one they eat more of. If your birds are on pellets then grit is not needed and only makes the poops worse. Thats the other thing about pellets, the birds drink more water and the poop is wetter.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

I will defiantly be sticking with the seed/grain mix recipe I picked up from Rolly, it's what they have been eating so try will be happy with it!

Thank you all for replies, I only have 1-2 weeks to wait til they come, I need to put the wood floor down with litter and put up some V perches and maybe a clay pot, a nest shelf with a bowl...lots to do!!!


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Tipplers, I can guarantee mine will pick the flock raiser over the pigeon feed. Its a multibird feed, and its not pellets either. We each have our own way of caring for them and the flock raiser works for mine.  The poops on mine are just fine. When I fed mine pigeon feed, the parents fed the babies soy beans, which killed them.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Yep as far as feeding goes. Feed what works for you, and what your birds are happy with. BTW watch feeding corn kernels and soy beans if they have babies. sometimes they don't digest them before they feed them to the chicks, and that can cause some problems. I was told by pigeon breeders to feed a softer feed, either pellets(or flock raiser& its also cheaper) or a grain based feed that doesn't have the corn and beans added to it. I think purina might make a grain based brand thats corn and bean free.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Update on my Frillbacks:: They are currently molting so when they finish they will be on the way!!

I guess I need to get their aviary and flight finished asap!!

So much to do and on top of that I took a new job part time so now my time is cut even shorter lol!


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh no definatly not flighty if u work with them, yesterday my whole flock was on my lap, slow breeders then other breeds, they can fly but they almost never go higher then a two story building, great parents always keeping their baby crop full, ppl say that they dont build good nest but those ppl never give them a good opportunity, my bird build fairly good nests, great breed, pretty, my birds are trainible and smart too. Enjoy them!!


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I never heard of birds being unable to ship because of molting....


----------



## rollermad (Jan 16, 2011)

there bonnie birds


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

*spirit wings 
something raisies an eyebrow here... I hope you do not get delayed with getting these same birds as the other person has.. something sounds a bit amiss...*

Hope you read this...

g_girl313 has had a bad experience & ur waiting for a long time..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Paki Tipplers said:


> I never heard of birds being unable to ship because of molting....


same here ...weather maybe... because of molting..never heard of it..my other eyebrow is raised..hmmm


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

I am not to concerned, he hasn't even cashed my check yet and he told me he got it 2 weeks ago, now if he cashed my check then told me that I had to wait and wait and wait I would definantly be concerned but since my money is still...well mine then I am not concerned!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> I am not to concerned, he hasn't even cashed my check yet and he told me he got it 2 weeks ago, now if he cashed my check then told me that I had to wait and wait and wait I would definantly be concerned but since my money is still...well mine then I am not concerned!


ok... but you might want to be just a tad concerned.. let us know if and when he does ship them to you to calm the worries..lol..


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

lol, I will. I sent him an email tonight and he usually emails within a few hours, I will start hounding him come the weekend to see if I can get him to ship them soon.

Okay I am slightly concerned but as long as he hasn't cashed my check I'm not too freaked!! Now if he cashes my check and starts giving me the run around will anybody be willing to hound him with me??? LOL


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> lol, I will. I sent him an email tonight and he usually emails within a few hours, I will start hounding him come the weekend to see if I can get him to ship them soon.
> 
> Okay I am slightly concerned but as long as he hasn't cashed my check I'm not too freaked!! Now if he cashes my check and starts giving me the run around will anybody be willing to hound him with me??? LOL


sure..lol..!.. and I even have one white shell creasted frillback baby here that is going to need a home.... yep an oops baby.. so if you find you want one of those we can work something out....but pairs are really nice to get when and if you can find them.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

The BBB will

http://www.bbb.org/


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Spirit Wings, your babies sound really pretty, I will definantly consider if something goes wrong...

Paki Tripplers: How can BBB help if a fraud where to happen??

Thank you guys, you are all so nice to me!


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Well he has to be registered with them. I heard of a case with a sketchy website that didn't send birds out but did after the BBB got involved. What is this guys website?


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

He doesnt have a website, I heard of him through someone in Ohio then later found the Rolly Parrott on many pigeon breeder websites.

http://www.facebook.com/people/Rolly-Parrott/100000817457574
hes on here
http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/directory.htm
and here
http://mumtazticloft.com/PigeonBreeders.asp
and here
http://www.unitedswallowclub.com/News PDFs/USC news Sept 2010LR.pdf


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

omg he did cash my check, today!! Now I am worried...


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

I am worried now too  I hope he sends them to you. But you never know there are some terrible people in this world.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes there are, and in usually so careful and non trustworthy sending my money away but I got his number from a fantail breeder that praised him!!!

Hopefully he'll email me soon saying they are coming! I must keep thinking a little positive...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> omg he did cash my check, today!! Now I am worried...


perhaps the worst of the molt is over?... not sure as mine seem to molt all end of summer through fall.. but lets stay positive... he needed the check to send them so he should contact you soon.. the birds should be sent at the beginning of the week like a monday or tuesday..just in case a delay they would not sit somewhere over a weekend. I would email and ask what date are the birds going to be sent and get an answer he should beable to tell you a date of shipping by now.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Okay I emailed to ask the date and he kindly emailed back and said he was so sorry that they just started molting and its a difficult time for the frillbacks because of their long curly feathers and he asked me if I wanted my money back...

I said no but asked if he had any that are ready, they don't have to be yellow I just don't want any Blue grizzle ones. lol He had a nice white and Red pair...does a loft typically all molt at the same time or at different times?


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> Okay I emailed to ask the date and he kindly emailed back and said he was so sorry that they just started molting and its a difficult time for the frillbacks because of their long curly feathers and he asked me if I wanted my money back...
> 
> I said no but asked if he had any that are ready, they don't have to be yellow I just don't want any Blue grizzle ones. lol He had a nice white and Red pair...does a loft typically all molt at the same time or at different times?


Pretty much depending on age they molt all at the same time .


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

ugh LOL

okay might be waiting till after October then??


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

His call but our frillbacks are molting now and I don't see much difference between them and another breed as far as molting. They are still losing and regrowing feathers. 
Ours are pretty much all molting about the same time. I don't know why he doesn't want to ship them now (I could see heat being a problem, but not the molt). Although it may raise a red flag, he must might be particular about his birds and want to stress them the least possible. If other folks have good things to say about him then I would just wait. Can you phone him and talk to him directly? That might clear up more than e-mails back and forth.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi I did talk to him last night and he said this is Thierry first molt and he wants to wait to see their sexes so he can send me a non related male and female, I friended him on Facebook and all his birds are beautiful and he takes a lot of pride on breeding the best...I found he is a very devoted Christian and has a very young son(child age) I now fully believe he is a very honest man and loves every one of his birds very much so it's so nice to know they are coming from somewhere good and clean!!! I am very excited and they will defiantly be worth the wait!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> Hi I did talk to him last night and he said this is Thierry first molt and he wants to wait to see their sexes so he can send me a non related male and female, I friended him on Facebook and all his birds are beautiful and he takes a lot of pride on breeding the best...I found he is a very devoted Christian and has a very young son(child age) I now fully believe he is a very honest man and loves every one of his birds very much so it's so nice to know they are coming from somewhere good and clean!!! I am very excited and they will defiantly be worth the wait!!


That is good to hear!... they sound like nice birds.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes!! I am finally relaxed and happy about it...  I'll focus on perfecting their house.


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

In your first post didnt you have a pic of the pair you were getting? Did i misread that? Now you are waiting for him to be able to sex them?


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

It was an example of the colors which I mistakes as my pair!  he is waiting to sex the birds after the molt and wanting to pick me a highly curly pair!  so instead of the yellows I asked if I could get a white crested pair instead and he said defiantly!

Sorry for the confusion!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> It was an example of the colors which I mistakes as my pair!  he is waiting to sex the birds after the molt and wanting to pick me a highly curly pair!  so instead of the yellows I asked if I could get a white crested pair instead and he said defiantly!
> 
> Sorry for the confusion!!


so he is doing a feather DNA test?...


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

To sex them?? I think so! I read a lot of people did away with the feeling if pelvic bones? Also he said he could tell by behavior...they will be 6-7 months after the molt sO they will be displaying some of those mating behaviors. I dont really know too much, he's been breeding frillbacks for 20 years so I trust his judgement


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> To sex them?? I think so! I read a lot of people did away with the feeling if pelvic bones? Also he said he could tell by behavior...they will be 6-7 months after the molt sO they will be displaying some of those mating behaviors. I dont really know too much, he's been breeding frillbacks for 20 years so I trust his judgement


yes he can have an idea of what sex they are at that age... but sometimes even then it is hard to tell because some hens have male behaviours and visa versa.. but if eggs are layed then you really do know for sure which is a hen, also when they pair up and you get only two eggs then you can be almost sure they are a true pair.

If you think they look good in a photo.. you will be so happy to see them in real life.. I could not stop staring at mine when I got my first pair..


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Okay, well he said for sure for sure 100% it will be a male and female pair!  I will post an update when I get one!!

Thanks for everything!


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Can't wait to see picks and happy to see another frillback person on the forum.


----------

